# fx5 vs eheim pro3 2080



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

going to be picking up a new filter.. which should i go for?

fx5 is $349 at JL's

Limited Time Special! - with the purchase of every Fluval FX5 you will receive 3 Carbon Media Inserts, and 3 Packages of Biomax Ceramic Rings - A savings of over $39.00!


vs


eheim pro3 electronic 2080 $399 (ref $449)


and i'd have to buy filter media


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Both are good filters for different reasons. Just make sure you can adequately fit the eheim under your stand. Also, I believe the Eheim comes with NO media whatsoever.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

indeed they are both good filters for different reasons.. which is why im having a tough decision

aside from foam pads the eheim comes with nothing at all. 

it'll be used for my 210 which is housing a 20"aro, phx, small dat and an army of loaches. i have greatly reduced my bioload over the last 2-3 months and am probably not looking to add anymore fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're after pure mechanical, the FX5 is more efficient for that. For bio, nothing beats the big Eheim. I believe there was comparison online a while back which showed that the bio capacity of the Eheim is significantly higher than the FX5.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

yup ive found that comparison and read the pros and cons of both.

right now im currently running a eheim pro 2 2028, xp4 and an xp2 so i do need an upgrade


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I run 2 FX 5's in my 240 gallon Discus Tank and 1 FX 5 in my 72 gallon discus/goldfish tank and much prefer them to Eheims which I have had in the past


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want a comprehensive review of these two try reading this - REVIEW:Fluval FX5 vs Eheim Pro3 compared - MonsterFishKeepers.com

The short answer is - they are both good!

Eheim
- Much larger media capacity
- Better biological filtration
- Quieter
- More energy efficient

FX5
- Cheaper
- Higher flowrate

Edit - I should have read all the posts here, sounds like you already found all this info! lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I run 2 FX 5's in my 240 gallon Discus Tank and 1 FX 5 in my 72 gallon discus/goldfish tank and much prefer them to Eheims which I have had in the past


I just find the whole disconnection of the hoses on the FX5 a pain. That's where I find the Eheims superior. I remember the problem had with your 2080's. Hopefully I don't run into it with my 2078 (firing that up next month on the new tank).

I actually don't even like the connect/disconnect process on any of the Fluvals. The Eheims and the Renas are so much easier.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with the eheim 2080. It is a great filter and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

+1. However, my top choice always the Eheim Classic.
more filter for less money, it's a design in perfection.



bonsai dave said:


> I would go with the eheim 2080. It is a great filter and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you're after pure mechanical, the FX5 is more efficient for that. For bio, nothing beats the big Eheim. I believe there was comparison online a while back which showed that the bio capacity of the Eheim is significantly higher than the FX5.


Totally agree with this.

I have both FX5 and Ehiem Pro 3 2080 (in different tanks) and FX5 does a great job catching gunk, but little less on biofiltration due to less space for media in the buckets. Ehiem on the other hand is really great for bio, but I need to clean the floss and sponge in the top once a month or else the flow is slowed down to a trickle. But ehiem is awesome for bio filtration.

With all those big fish, maybe 1 of each would be the best choice, but if you mainly need mechanical filtration, then go FX5 and if you want bio, then Ehiem


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

eheim 2080 will be better. 2180 will be the best.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Trip Sorry to hyjack your thread, I am planning to buy FX5 or Eheim too. I haven't decided yet as I know LFS have Boxing sales on equipments. Will JL, KE have better price on FX5, Eheim or XP3 at Boxing Sales, Or just to buy now as JL has sales on Eheim.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

simonfish said:


> Trip Sorry to hyjack your thread, I am planning to buy FX5 or Eheim too. I haven't decided yet as I know LFS have Boxing sales on equipments. Will JL, KE have better price on FX5, Eheim or XP3 at Boxing Sales, Or just to buy now as JL has sales on Eheim.


I heard KE is not an authorized dealer for Ehiem, so its not a good idea to buy from them. FX5 on the other hand...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i think im gonna pick up a fx5, since i alreada got a eheim going. might as well have one of each. thats if i can get a good price on the fx5


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

trip said:


> i think im gonna pick up a fx5, since i alreada got a eheim going. might as well have one of each. thats if i can get a good price on the fx5


PM'd you about FX5 info


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

ended up picking up a fx5 from JL aquatics.. came with media too as a special

king eds didnt have any in stock and they wanted 329$


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

simonfish said:


> Trip Sorry to hyjack your thread, I am planning to buy FX5 or Eheim too. I haven't decided yet as I know LFS have Boxing sales on equipments. Will JL, KE have better price on FX5, Eheim or XP3 at Boxing Sales, Or just to buy now as JL has sales on Eheim.


The price of XP3 was lower in Febuary than BOXING WEEK/MONTH SALE @KE.

FYI

Can't assume everything is cheaper during the boxing week sale.


----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

does any of these filters come with a built in heater?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you'll want a 2180 if you want a built in heater. The FX5 does not come with a built in heater and cannot take an inline one with the 1" hose.


----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks that's good to know


----------

